# عندك مشكله او عقده عايز حلها ادخل وقول قصت&#16



## answer me muslims (6 أبريل 2006)

*عندك مشكله او عقده عايز حلها ادخل وقول قصت&#16*

فى هذا الموضوع ياجماعه كل واحد عنده عقده ليه او عقده لصديقه وعايز يحله او عايز يعرف اذاى يحلها بكتب القصه هنا وانا هحلها ولو مكنش انا هيبقا اى حد يقول رائيه 
انا دلوقتى عندى عقده او مشكله لواحد صحبى اعرفه وعايز اخد رئيكم فيها وكل واحد يقول رائيه ازاى صحبى ده يتصرف فى مشكلته
مشكلته باختصار
انه كان بيحب فتاه حب فظيع المهم الفتاه دى طلبت منه انه يبعد عنها بسبب المذكرة وكده ياعنى وبعد الحب ده كله اتخلت عنه علشان مصلحتها
حاول يكلمها كتير وفشل وفى يوم بعتلها رساله على الموبيل وقال لها ليه عملتى كده معايا المهم قالت له علشان تنجح وكده المهم المكلمه كانت كويسه اوى وطلبت منه انها متكلموش غير بعد الامتحنات وكده
ودى كانت اخر مكلمه بنهم راح استنى فخاف يكلمها ليتصدم فحب يبعتلها رساله فبعتلها اكتر من 500 رساله وهى مرضتش عليه ولا حتى حولت تكلمه ولا حتى رنه 
الموضوع ده فات عليه سنه
ماذا يفعل
هل يكلمها على البيت؟
هل يسبها خالص وينسها
هل يحاول يشوفها بااى طريقه؟
مستنى اقتراحتكم


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*طيب الامتحانات كملت ولا لسة؟*


----------



## answer me muslims (6 أبريل 2006)

كملت
_________________________________
بيقول الكلام ده من حوالى سنه
حاجه تانى هو قالها نست اقولها بيقول هو خايف او يكلمها لحسن يتصدم صدمه كبيرة ويحصله حاجه لان مده سنه ممكن اوى انها تكون اتعرفت بشخص اخر


----------



## zaki (6 أبريل 2006)

*قول  لصاحبك  يسبها  تغور  فى  ستين  داهية  وأوعى  يحاول  يكلمها  ابدآ  لانة  لة  حاول  يكلمها  هيبان  انة  ضعف  منة

وقولة  كمان  انة  هو  احسن  منها  بكتيــر  وهى  اللى  خسرتة   وخلية  يهتم  بشغلة  او  بدراستة  ويحقق  ذاتة  الحد  ما  يجى  اليوم  اللى  هي  تندم  فية  على  تصرفتها*


----------



## moga (6 أبريل 2006)

*بص من الواضح ان البنت دى مش بتحب صحبك لانها لو كانت بتحبه مكانتش تقدر تبعد عنه حتى فى فترات الامتحانات لانها هتكون الدافع ليه انه يذاكر لكن من الواضح ان بعدها ده كان حجة منها علشان مش يتصدم ويقدر يذاكر مش اكتر قول لصحبك ينساها واكيد ربنا هيعوضه بالاحسن *
* قوله اللى ينسااااااااااااااااك انساااااااااااااااااه واكسر قلة وزير وراه*


----------



## answer me muslims (6 أبريل 2006)

طيب كويس جدا وانا كمان قولت نفس الكلام اذا حل المشكله انه يسبها وينسها نهائى
فى انتظار مشكله جديده


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*يا حرام, خليه يتصل فيها و يعرف راسه من رجليه, هي الامحتانات خلصت, يعني خلي يجرب و يتصل هههههه*


----------



## zaki (6 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *يا حرام, خليه يتصل فيها و يعرف راسه من رجليه, هي الامحتانات خلصت, يعني خلي يجرب و يتصل هههههه*




*مفيش  حاجة  اسمها  يا  حرام  فى  المواقف  اللى  زى  دى  يا  روك

صدقنى يا  انسر  صحبك  لو  اتصل  بالبنت  او  حتى  حسسها  بآنة  لسة  مهتم  بيها  هيبان  قدمها  انة  ضعيف  وتصمم  على  رآيها  فى  رفضة   وفى  النهاية  صاحبك  هو  اللى  هيندم  اوى 
حتى  بعد  ما  يفوق  من  اللى  هو  فية  هيكون  ندمان  على  تصرفاتة  اللى  قللت  منة  فى  وقت  من  الاوقات


يا  انسر   صحبك  دا  لو  غالى  عندك  بجد   كلمة  وقولة  

(  انت  اللى  بتحبها  ..  تبقى  دى  مشكلتك  ..  ومشكلتك  لازم  تحلها  بنفسك  ..  والبنت  ملهاش  ذنب  فى  انها  مش  لاقية  طريقة  تبعدك  بيها  عنها  )

كلمة  بشدة  وخلية  يتصدم  علشان  يفوق  و  كل  ما  تكون  صدمتة  بدى  يكون  افضل *


----------



## moga (6 أبريل 2006)

*انا مش معاك خالص يا ماى روك مافيش حاجة اسمها يا حرام فى الحب فى قلبين بينهم مشاعر متبادلة يبقى فى حب فى طرف عايش مع نفسه والطرف التانى بيهرب ويتحجج بحجج فارغة يبقى مافيش حب وانا مع رايك يا زكى فعلا يتصدم  بدرى احسن بس انا اعتقد انه مهيأ نفسيا للصدمة دى قولو ينساها لانها متستاهلش حبه ليها*


----------



## answer me muslims (7 أبريل 2006)

خلاص ياجماعه القصه كده انتهت بان صديقى يتركها فى حلها وينسها الى الابد ياريت لو حد عنده قصه مش لازم قصه عطفيه يقولها واحنا نحلها له


----------



## blackguitar (7 أبريل 2006)

*انا ليا راى *

*حاول تقنعه ان هي لو فعلا عاوزاه كانت هي اللى كلمته بعد الامتحانات لانها لو بتحبه فعلا كانت على الاقل تعرف اخبار امتحناته ايه*

*فبلاش يتصل بيها وممكن يسمع كلام مجرح اكيد*
*ويخليه فالامر الواقع ويفكر فمستقبله ويتأكد ان الفراق مش شرط تكون كلمه *

*واللى يبيعك بيعه*


----------



## Elias Saarkis (9 أبريل 2006)

he should see that she is not interested, and should behave like a mature man, leave her alone


----------



## artamisss (5 يونيو 2006)

انا هاعيد فتح الموضوع ده  بناء على طلب بعض الاعضاء 
وياريت نتكلم  من غير كسوف  ووضوح تاااااااااام


----------



## mony_05 (5 يونيو 2006)

*للاسف الشديد صاحبك بيحبها ومشقادر يتخيل انها هتبعد عنة حتي بعد ما فاتت سنة.*
*الكلام دلوقتي موجة لصاحبك:*
*للاسف لو اتصلت فعلا هيبقي موقفك سئ جدا وياريت بلاش لانك كمان ممكن تسمع كلام يجرحك بس فية نقطة لو انت جامد مش ضعيف وعايز تحدد مسار حياتك اتصل بس اوعد نفسك مهما سمعت من كلام مياثرش عليك وتنساها يعني تنساها.*
*بصراحة كمان انا عايز اقولك ان المكالمة ملهاش لزمة لان القرار هي واخداة من زمان.*
*وبصراحة موضوع الامتحانات دة كان حجة ليها مش اكتر معتقدش ابدا ان اللي بيحب حد ممكن يقولة ابعد عني عشان مشغول.*
*اقولك علي فكرة حلوة ممكن تتصل بيها كانك بتسال عليها عملت اية في الامتحان وخد المكالمة تهريج وضحك وهي اكيد هيبان عليها بس اوعي تقول اي كلمة متعلقة انك بتحبها او لعلاقة قديمة او اي حاجة لان دة هيخليك في موقف ضعيف جدا قدامها.*
*لو البنت ردت عليك بقرف يعني من الاخر بتتصل لية يبقي كدة اظن انت عرفت اجابتها.*
*ولو البنت رذت عليك كويس وفقعتك كلمتين رومانسيتين في الاول كدة يبقي هنيالك يا عم بس برضة في اي حال من الاتنين لازم تاخد المكالمة تهريج من اولها لاخرها وطبعا الراي الاخير ليك.*
*وربنا معاك ويوفقك*​


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

zaki قال:
			
		

> *قول لصاحبك يسبها تغور فى ستين داهية وأوعى يحاول يكلمها ابدآ لانة لة حاول يكلمها هيبان انة ضعف منة*
> 
> *وقولة كمان انة هو احسن منها بكتيــر وهى اللى خسرتة وخلية يهتم بشغلة او بدراستة ويحقق ذاتة الحد ما يجى اليوم اللى هي تندم فية على تصرفتها*


 
انا من راي زكي
رايي انه يبعد عنها لانها متستاهلش واحد زيه
هو حد يلاقي ولد يحبه ويقدره كدا ويستغني عنه بالطريقه دي
وانا منصحوش انه يحاول يتقرب منها دي مش بتحبه ومش هتصون مشاعره
ولو رجعتله تاني هيجي ف يوم تجرحه مره و 2 و 3 و مليون مره
لانها ببساطه مش بتبحه
وارجح انها مع شخص تاني وهو السبب انها سابته​


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *يا حرام, خليه يتصل فيها و يعرف راسه من رجليه, هي الامحتانات خلصت, يعني خلي يجرب و يتصل هههههه*


 

لاء يا ماي روك انا مش معاك
مش يتصل بيها الحل انه ينساها خالص
ولو هي حاولت تقرب منه يبعد عنها نهائي
لان شخصيه زي دي سهل تجرح


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

mony_05 قال:
			
		

> *للاسف الشديد صاحبك بيحبها ومشقادر يتخيل انها هتبعد عنة حتي بعد ما فاتت سنة.*
> 
> *الكلام دلوقتي موجة لصاحبك:*
> *للاسف لو اتصلت فعلا هيبقي موقفك سئ جدا وياريت بلاش لانك كمان ممكن تسمع كلام يجرحك بس فية نقطة لو انت جامد مش ضعيف وعايز تحدد مسار حياتك اتصل بس اوعد نفسك مهما سمعت من كلام مياثرش عليك وتنساها يعني تنساها.*
> ...


 


انت عاوز تقطع عنه اخر امل يعني تقطع عرق وتسيح دمه
وممكن تكون البنت مستنيه اشاره
بس معتقدش 
انا مش من راي مينا خالص
متتصلش بيها


----------



## Michael (5 يونيو 2006)

شكلنا كدة هنقلبها اسامة منير


----------



## artamisss (5 يونيو 2006)

:36_1_4:  ياجمااااااااعه  سيبكو  من  القضيه المطروحه حاليا 
وانتو  اطرحوا قضايا  تانيه  مشاكل تانيه 
ايه مفيش  غير الحب الحب  كل مشاكلنا الحب  مفيش مشاكل  اجتماعيه  نفسيه  توترات  مشاكل ذهنيه  مشاكل دراسيه 
مشاكل  وقت الفراغ  مشاكل اسريه  مشاكل بدايه  الاجازة   مشاكل روحيه  مشاكل  زوجيه  مشاكل فى اى  حاجه غير الحب اى  نوعيه من المشاكل  لكن مش معقول كله حب حب  حررررررام  الرحمه حلوة  انا مكنش امنيتى  اشتغل اسامه منير اهئ اهئئ اهئ:190vu: 
حررررررررررررررررررام :dance:


----------



## ميريت (5 يونيو 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> شكلنا كدة هنقلبها اسامة منير


 
بجد فكره جباره
انا صوتي حلو انفع اقوم بدوره


----------



## artamisss (5 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> بجد فكره جباره
> انا صوتي حلو انفع اقوم بدوره


 على راى  فطوطه  اعمل ايه بس اقطع  نفسى :a82: 
 حرام بجد حرام انا هاعتزل الملاعب بجد :banned: 
هاعتزلها  فعلا  اهئ اهئ اهئاهئاهئ :36_1_4:  ماتش اعتزالى  على ايديكى يا ميريت


----------



## ميريت (7 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> على راى فطوطه اعمل ايه بس اقطع نفسى :a82:
> حرام بجد حرام انا هاعتزل الملاعب بجد :banned:
> هاعتزلها فعلا اهئ اهئ اهئاهئاهئ :36_1_4: ماتش اعتزالى على ايديكى يا ميريت


 

ليه يا ديانا بس هو انا عملت فيكي ايه يا بنتي


----------



## artamisss (7 يونيو 2006)

]





			
				MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> شكلنا كدة هنقلبها اسامة منير


 شايفه التريقه  
وبعدين  فى مواضيع كتيييييييييييييير  ممكن تتطرح للمناقشه  ياريت تساعدينى  على ايجادها 
الاعضاء مش عاوزين  يتكلموا  عن مشاكل  غير الحب وبس   فى حاجات  تانيه  لازم  نتكلم فيها  غير الحب 
انا ماقلوتش  مانكلمش فيه  لكن مايبقاش  خاجه  رئيسيه  لمناقشاتنا 
ياريت اكون وضحت وجه نظرى


----------



## ميريت (7 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> ]
> شايفه التريقه
> وبعدين فى مواضيع كتيييييييييييييير ممكن تتطرح للمناقشه ياريت تساعدينى على ايجادها
> الاعضاء مش عاوزين يتكلموا عن مشاكل غير الحب وبس فى حاجات تانيه لازم نتكلم فيها غير الحب
> ...


 

خلاص يا ستي مفيش مشاكل هنشوف مواضيع تانيه بس خدي بالك يا ديانا
انه ف الفتره دي من عمر اي حد بيبقا المحور الرئيسي ف حياته هو الحب 
وازاي يحب ولو حب هيتصرف ازاي وهكدا عشان كدا القسم مش بيناقش غير الحب
بس هندور علي حاجه تانيه 
انتي ابتديتي تغيري ودخلتي ف الصداقه
هنشوف حاجه جديده كمان
:Love_Letter_Open: سيبني افكر لغايه بكره واستشير ماما وبابا:Love_Letter_Open: ​


----------



## artamisss (7 يونيو 2006)

هو انا بقولك  فى عريس متقدملك ههههه علشان تاخدى راى بابا وماما  انا  بقولك  مواضيع مختلفه 
اى حاجه نشجع بيها الشباب يتكلموا  بصراحه عن  مشاكلهم  الحب وغيرها بيتهيئلى ان الانسان  مشاعر وعواطف وحبه حاجاتنيه فوق بعض ههههه


----------



## ميريت (8 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> هو انا بقولك فى عريس متقدملك ههههه علشان تاخدى راى بابا وماما انا بقولك مواضيع مختلفه
> اى حاجه نشجع بيها الشباب يتكلموا بصراحه عن مشاكلهم الحب وغيرها بيتهيئلى ان الانسان مشاعر وعواطف وحبه حاجاتنيه فوق بعض ههههه


 
ايوه ياختي ماهي دي زي دي
ال انا اخاف ماما تتخانق معايا لازم اقولها الاول 
هبقا اقولك
انا ملحقتش افكر اديني اسبوع


----------



## hany (8 يونيو 2006)

*انسى .......*
*يا حبيبى..............انسى   مع اعتذارى لور دة*
*طبعا الامتحانات والمستقبل لاتؤجل انما الحب فسهل تأجيلة*

*اما فى هذة الحالة فلم يؤجل هو بدل بحب اخر*

*واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم............................وشكرا:spor2: *​


----------



## bitssi (13 يونيو 2006)

انا بحب واحد ولكن معرف هو بحبني متلي ارجوكم اولولي الحل انا حيرة جدا ومش ادرة الركز في متحاناتي


----------



## artamisss (13 يونيو 2006)

* بصى يا بتسى  الرجل دايما  لما بيكون معجب بواحده  بيلفت نظرها  ليه بشتى  الطرق 
فى لبسه  فى مشيته فى  كلامه حتى معاكى  حتى  فى طريقه هزارة  هايحاول  انه يهزر بشكل غير جارح لمشاعرك 
غير كدة الراجل تملى لما بيحب  او بيعجب  بتلاقى  عنيه  مركزة عليكى  فى كل حاجه 
وبعدين  تملى بيكون خااااااااااايف علىحبيبته  يسال عليها  كل شويه ها يخاف لاحد يقولها كلمه بسببه لو عملت غلط  هايوجهها


لكن  تعالى بقى  نشوف حالتك  اللى انتى فيها دلوقتى  شرود فى التفكير   سرحان وقت المذاكرة  والخ  وهو مش حاسس بيكى ولا بمشاعرك  يبقى  ومفيش اى اهتمام  خالص  بحياتك  وانتى مش عارفه تركزى يبقى دة  حب  لا طبعا 
 العلاقه اللى ماتوديكيش  لقدااااااااااام فى حياتك  يبقى فيها غلط 
ونصيحتى ليكى دلوقتى  انك تحاولى بقدر الامكااااااااان  تبعدى  عن الاماكن اللى بيتواجد فيها  اوممكن  تشوفيه 
او تكلميه  ابعدى  خااااااااااااالص  لحد ماتركزى وتخلصى  دراستك وبعدين  تفضى  وتفكرى على رواقه 
الموضوع ما يتاخدش قفش 

وشكرا ليكى *


----------



## bitssi (13 يونيو 2006)

انا بشكركم على النصايح دي


----------



## bitssi (13 يونيو 2006)

انا بشكركم على النصايح دي واتمن ان تستطيعو ايجاد شيى لكي يحبني


----------



## artamisss (13 يونيو 2006)

* بصى  ماينفعش ازق حد علشان يحبنى   لكن  الفت  نظرة 
ليا   باهتمامى  بس  بطريقه  مظبوطه يعنى فى حدود الائق  ومن اللمفضل  لو خلتيها  علاقه صداقه بينكو  حتى كمان علشان تعرفيه كويس على حقيقته كشخصيه  لان  مرايه الحب عمياء  وهاتعمى عنيكى عن بلاوى كل الناس تكون شايفاها 
انا من  وجهه نظرى انك  تكونى علاقه صداقه لحد ماتكتشفى مكنوناته الاول   لكن ماينفعش  يحبك علىطول  الرجل  مش متهور  زى المرأة فى  مشاعرة يعنى  متانى لابعد الحدود  خلى  نفسك طويل ههههه

وبلغينا اخر التطورات*


----------



## joyce (14 يونيو 2006)

*كثيرون منا يعيشون فى صناديق لكل واحد صندوق خاص يعيش بداخله ويخاف أن يخرج منه ولا يعرف أن يعيش خارجه وبذلك يظل داخل الصندوق متقوقع داخل الصندوق زى ماهو لا يتغير ولا يتقدم فى شئ.*
*مطلوب مساعدة 
فى فتاة محبوسة فى صندوق ومشى عارفة تخرج إزاى وكمان بتخاف وغالبا هى مش بتحس بقيمتها . ولكنها بتكتفى أنها تنظر على الأشخاص وهى بتطور وتكبر وهى زى ما هى ولكن هى أكيد عندها حاجات حلوة ولكن الصندوق هو المشكلة . 
بجد الفتاة ده محتاجة مساعدة 
إزاى ممكن نساعدها للخروج من الصندوق (مشكلة حقيقة)؟*


----------



## artamisss (14 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا ليكى يا جويس على  المشاركه ومرحبا بيكى فى المنتدى 
بصى  حكايه  ان البنت  دى او الشخصيه دى  مش قابله نفسه ا يعنى  كان  فى سبب اصلا فى تربيتها  النفسيه  ومن الواضح انها عاااااااااااااااانت  الرفض من اللى حواليها  قبل كدة علشان كدة فضلت انها تتقوقع  حوالين نفسها  علشان مش حاسه  غير بالرفض  من اللى حواليها 
انسب  حل  للشخصيه دى  انها توجد فى مجتمع  يخرج منها  الاشياء الجيده  ويقبلها كما هى  ساعديها انها تكون  وسط الناس دول لان دول اللى هايدوها الاحساس ان ليها دور  فى الحياه 
وبعدين من  المفضل لو مكنتش فى خدمه  انها تخدم فى الكنيسه لو حتى  تقعد بس مع الاطفال  او تساعد الخادمات   تدريجيا هاتشعر انها موجودة فى الدنيا 


وبعدين فى نقطه انتى قلتيها مهمه جدا   انها بتخااااااااااااااااااف  ليه بتخاااااااااااف   اومن ايه بتخاااااااف 
بتخاف من الناس ترفضها  خايفه انها تقدم  حاجه  مش على المستوى المطلوب  ترفض الناس حاجاتها 
علشان كدة حلها الاول  انها  تكون وسط مجتمع يقبلها  ومحتاجه حد يشجعها  مهما كانت اللى عملته فى اخطاء 
تشجييييييييييييييييييييييع  مستمر من شخصيه هى بتحبها  هايساعدها 
انشالله 

وميرسى يا جويس وبلغينا  اخر التطورات *


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> * بصى يا بتسى الرجل دايما لما بيكون معجب بواحده بيلفت نظرها ليه بشتى الطرق *
> *فى لبسه فى مشيته فى كلامه حتى معاكى حتى فى طريقه هزارة هايحاول انه يهزر بشكل غير جارح لمشاعرك *
> *غير كدة الراجل تملى لما بيحب او بيعجب بتلاقى عنيه مركزة عليكى فى كل حاجه *
> *وبعدين تملى بيكون خااااااااااايف علىحبيبته يسال عليها كل شويه ها يخاف لاحد يقولها كلمه بسببه لو عملت غلط هايوجهها*
> ...


 

دودو ممكن يكون بيسوق التقل عليها
هي تحاول تخليه يحس انها خلاص هتروح منه
لو اتحرك يبقا بيحبها
لو حسسها انه بيغير عليها يبقا بيحبها
هيبان يا امي صدقيني
لكن ممكن كل التصرفات الي بتقوليها دي
يتصرفها الصديق ا دودو دي مش قياس الحب


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> * بصى ماينفعش ازق حد علشان يحبنى لكن الفت نظرة *
> *ليا باهتمامى بس بطريقه مظبوطه يعنى فى حدود الائق ومن اللمفضل لو خلتيها علاقه صداقه بينكو حتى كمان علشان تعرفيه كويس على حقيقته كشخصيه لان مرايه الحب عمياء وهاتعمى عنيكى عن بلاوى كل الناس تكون شايفاها *
> *انا من وجهه نظرى انك تكونى علاقه صداقه لحد ماتكتشفى مكنوناته الاول لكن ماينفعش يحبك علىطول الرجل مش متهور زى المرأة فى مشاعرة يعنى متانى لابعد الحدود خلى نفسك طويل ههههه*
> 
> *وبلغينا اخر التطورات*


 

دودو لو هي حاولت تصاحيه وهي بتحبه هتتفقس قدامه يعني هيبقا حاسس انها بتحبه وممكن يتقل عليها كمان
ولو بيحبها المفروض تبعد عنه شويه عشان يحس بقيمتها اكتر
لانها لو صديقه وبيكلمها وقت ماهو عاوز يبقا ايه لزمته الحب
انا من رايي انها تبعد عنه شويه لو قريبه وتشوف هو هيعمل ايه


----------



## joyce (15 يونيو 2006)

* على فكرة يا artamisss البنت ده جوه حاجات كتيرة حلوة بس مش بتعرف تطلعها بسبب التقوقع داخل الصندوق والاحساس بأنها لاتعرف أى شئ بسبب عدم الثقة فى امكانياتها. مع العلم أنه فى أشخاص كتيرة بيقول لها أنها متميزة جدا فى حاجات كتيرة ولكن بسبب عدم قبول نفسه لا تصدق هذا الكلام؟*
*كيف نساعدة هذه الفتاة.*


----------



## artamisss (15 يونيو 2006)

* مانا قلتك يا جويس التشجيييييييييييييع المستمر  اشركيها فى الخدمه  دخلوها فى المجالات  اللى هى مميزة فيها  يعنى لو بتحب القرايه  خلوها  تقرى كتب  وتقدمها على شكل فقرات مثلا فى  الاجتماع فى مجله الحائط  فى اجتماع الشباب 
كدة  خلى الناس تحوطها  بالتشجيع  وبالحب اهم حاجتين علشان تقبل نفسها *


----------



## bitssi (17 يونيو 2006)

هل ممكن تحسب نسبة الحب


----------



## bitssi (17 يونيو 2006)

هل ممكن تقولو لي على حاق اعرف واش هو بحبني


----------



## bitssi (18 يونيو 2006)

ليه مارديتو ش  علية


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2006)

*اصلى محدش هيحس بحاجه انتى اكتر واحدا حاسه بيها 

انا عاوز اقولك حاجه ممكن تكون واضحه جد انو هوا بيحبك بس انتى من النوع اللى لازم يسمع كلمه بحبك علشان يصدق

وممكن تكونى انتى حاسه بكدا وهوا بيعاملك مجرد اخته 

صدقينى مش هتقدرى تعرفة اللى جوا اى انسان

 هوا بيحبك بجد هيخاف عليكى هيخاف عليكى من نفسه مفيش مرا يقولك عاوز اخرج معاكى هيهتم بكل حياتك كبيرا وصغيرا لو ليكى فترا مش بيشوفك يسائل عليكى صدقينى لو بيحبك هيعمل المستحيل علشان يوضح او يتكلم لكن انتى بلاش تحيرى نفسك لانك مش هتقدرى تعملى حاجه مش هتقدرى تدخلى جواه وتعرفى لانى ميعرفش الانسان الا روح الانسان اللى جواه

ومتتوقعيش انى حد يقولك دا بيحبك ولا لاء لانى لو حد قلك كدا يبقى بيضحك عليكى ممكن حد يقولك حجات لكن حد يقولك بيحبك ولا لاء صعبه المراءه ليها زكاء استغلى زكائك انك تعرفى 

متستنيش حد يقولك ممكن حد يستغل كدا ويعلقك اكتر صدقينى محدش هيقولك لانى كل واحد ليه نظرته غير التانى 

ممكن تحكى لاتنين المواقف هيه هيه لكن واحدا تقولك دا بيحبك وواحدا لاء كل واحد حسب نظرته فى الحياه اكتر واحدا تقدر تعرف انتى ولو معرفتيش متعلقيش نفسك 














*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2006)

*كلام ميرنا سليم تمام 

احييكي يا ميرنا *


----------



## bitssi (19 يونيو 2006)

اولو انا مادرش اتكلم معاه حتى ولو يكون صديق انا بعتبر حبيبى العمر حتى ولو هو عارف من احد اصدقائى اني بحبو


----------



## bitssi (19 يونيو 2006)

وانى متاقدة ان هو بحبني منضراتو


----------



## bitssi (19 يونيو 2006)

هرجوكم ردو علية باقص سرعة لاعرفة مادا سفعل


----------



## bitssi (19 يونيو 2006)

ا


رجوكم ردو علية باقص سرعة لاعرفة مادا سفعل


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2006)

*انا فى نظرى النظرات مش كفايه ممكن يكون بيبصلك بصه بسيطه جدا ولانك بتحبيه فا النظره دى تخيلتها مش عاديه انتى بتحبيه جدا لكن خايفه يكون مش حاسس بيكى فاى تصرف بيعمله بتاخديه بمشاعرك وانو قصده وحاسس بيكى لكن ممكن يكون كل دا وهمك رسمهولك 

ممكن كل حاجه تكونى بتاخديها بمعنى غير اللى هوا يقصده مش كفايه نظرات انتى مشاعرك اللى عاملا فيكى كدا بس فكرى شويه بلاش تمشى ورا قلبك كدا بصى بنظرت العقل بلاش القلب القلب بيتعب ويتعبنا معاه *


----------



## hamshary (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكله او عقده عايز حلها ادخل وقول قصت*

انا ياجماعة انا عندي مشكلة وعايز اخد رايكم فيها يمكن يبقي في حد منكو عندو حل للمشكلة دية 
انا كنت بكلم واحدة زمان وكانت بتحبني قوي بس مش كنت زي ما هي كانت لحد ما جت في يوم طلبت اتقدملها بس احنا كنا لسة صغيرين في الوقت ده فا انا رفضت المهم ان احنا سيبنا بعض وهي ربنا وفقها واتجوزت ديلوقتي 
بس ديلوقتي في حاجة بقي اختها كانت بتكلمني كتير بيتسال عاليا وكدة 
وكنت علي طول انا كمان بسال عاليها لحد ما لقيت نفسي عايز اتقدملها وطلبت منها ده 
وهي قالتلي بنفس اللفظ ياه انت يوم لما تفكر في حاجة بجد تيجي ميتاخر انا في واحد جي يتقدملي قولتلها ربنا يوفقك وكلام من  ده وكدة وخلاص بقي كده المفروض ننسي بقي صح 
لا بردو فضلت تكلمني بردو بتسال وكدة
لحد ما جت في يوم طلبت مني اني اروح اتقدملها بس ماقلتليش تعالا اتقدملي علي طول بس انا يعني بختصر عليكو هي لمحتلي بكدة 
بس انا زي مااكون صدقت وروحت واتقدمتلها واقعدت مع اخوها 
بس في مشكلة كمان ان اختها الي انا كنت بكلمها قبلها كانت قايلا لجوزها ان انا الي كنت بكلمها قبل ما تتجوزو وعارفني شكلا  
فا اكيد طبعا رفض اني اخد اختها وحصلت مشكلة والناس دخلوا في الموضوع وخلصوها 
بس انا فكرت في الموضوع فعلا لاقيت ان هايحصل مشاكل بيني وبين جوز اختها الكبيرة 
المهم اني سيبت التانية كمان 
تخيلوا اية الي ممكن يحصل بعد كدة 
اعز اصدقائي عايز يروح يتقدملها هو ماقليش كدة بس انا حاسس كده 
وبجد انا مش عارف لو حصل كده انا اية هايبقي موقفي ساعتها 
بجد ياشباب انا عايز حل اصل انا خلاص تعبت بجد من التفكير :t7:


----------



## hamshary (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكله او عقده عايز حلها ادخل وقول قصت*



hamshary قال:


> انا ياجماعة انا عندي مشكلة وعايز اخد رايكم فيها يمكن يبقي في حد منكو عندو حل للمشكلة دية
> انا كنت بكلم واحدة زمان وكانت بتحبني قوي بس مش كنت زي ما هي كانت لحد ما جت في يوم طلبت اتقدملها بس احنا كنا لسة صغيرين في الوقت ده فا انا رفضت المهم ان احنا سيبنا بعض وهي ربنا وفقها واتجوزت ديلوقتي
> بس ديلوقتي في حاجة بقي اختها كانت بتكلمني كتير بيتسال عاليا وكدة
> وكنت علي طول انا كمان بسال عاليها لحد ما لقيت نفسي عايز اتقدملها وطلبت منها ده
> ...


بعد قذنكو لو في اي حد عندو حل للموضوع ده انا هبقي شايلو جميل انا عمري ما هانساهولو
في الميل عشان ممكن معرفش اخش هنا تاني 
ممنوع وضع ايملات او اررقام موبيلات


----------



## ميرنا (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عندك مشكله او عقده عايز حلها ادخل وقول قصت*



hamshary قال:


> انا ياجماعة انا عندي مشكلة وعايز اخد رايكم فيها يمكن يبقي في حد منكو عندو حل للمشكلة دية
> انا كنت بكلم واحدة زمان وكانت بتحبني قوي بس مش كنت زي ما هي كانت لحد ما جت في يوم طلبت اتقدملها بس احنا كنا لسة صغيرين في الوقت ده فا انا رفضت المهم ان احنا سيبنا بعض وهي ربنا وفقها واتجوزت ديلوقتي
> بس ديلوقتي في حاجة بقي اختها كانت بتكلمني كتير بيتسال عاليا وكدة
> وكنت علي طول انا كمان بسال عاليها لحد ما لقيت نفسي عايز اتقدملها وطلبت منها ده
> ...


*هكون صريحة ووممكن كلامى يوجعك الاول انتا مشعارف انتا عاوز ايه الكبيرة كنت عاوزها ولما اتجوزة لقيت اختها مهمتمة قلت عاوزها انتا مش محدد انتا عاوز ايه ثانيا صعب جداا انك ترتبط باخت واحده كنت بتحبها ثالثا وده الاهم رد الى عاوز تخطبها غريب جدا لما قلتلها انك عاوز تتقدملها قلتلك جيت متاحر وبعدين قلتلك او لمحت انك تيجى هى كمان مش عارفة عاوزة ايه دخل ربنا فى الموضوع من كتابتكم حاسة انى ربنا مش فى او انتا مطلبتهوش جايز مجرد احساس بس انا شايفه انك صعب جداا تختار وانتا محتار ومش عارف انتا بتدور على ايه اقعد من نفسك الاول واطلب ربنا يدخل ولو هى اللى مخترهالك كل حاجة هتبقى سهلة جداا والموضوع ماشى بسهولة خالص لو مش هى هيطلعلك فى حاجة مشكلة والموضوع هيتعبك *


----------

